# Rosewood available



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

To all interested in the Rosewood that we saw last week.
It looks like this plan is coming together. Before I commit to the transaction I need to be sure that there is enough demand.
We can make this wood available at $9.00 a board foot.
That cost includes shipping from Jakarta to Denver, taxes, import duties, handling etc.
Once the lumber is here in Denver I will fill orders and ship UPS. Buyers will need to pay local UPS costs. I don't know what that will be but based on purchases I have made here in the states it shouldn't be too bad.

If you are interested please PM me at [email protected]
It will be 8 or 10 weeks before the boat arrives.

Here is a link that Deni has provided for you to look at the product: http://picasaweb.google.com/deniirawan66/Deni?feat=directlink

Thanks for your interest. I am going to post this in multiple places for maximum exposure

Cheers
Bibb


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Add Me to the list =I sent my requests on your other posting and sent you a personal message.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i would not stop kicking myself if i did not get at least a little of this 
i sent a pm on this board as i dont think you would now who it was from my e-mail


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

count me in also!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

bibb,
when you say that you've order lumber via ups, what does that involve. will it need to be cut to fit in boxes or can it be shipped some other way. just wondering. I'm not sure what this material weighs, but it would becoming all the way across the country to reach me so I suppose weight matters. also, do you know the specific species? I'll be honest, I'm only 50-50 on this, but for the right price, it could tip me towards it.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

When I've ordered lumber shipped via UPS, the maximum weight was about 70lbs and was typically 15-20 bdft depending on the species and the boards were no longer than 48 inches. With that, and a UPS rate chart you should be able get a good feel for shipping costs.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks russel. that does sound like ti wil lhelp me. I'll take a look.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

ok, i'll admit that I'm pretty far away on the east cost, but based on russel's comment i looked at the cost of shipping a 70# package and it should come out to about $0.80 a pound to ship to Va. Smaller package seem slightly less cost efficient at a little over $1/lb, but not a huge difference.

I'm not sure what the conversion would be from board feet to #s, but by using russels estimate of say 70 lbs/15 bd feet, that works out to about 5lbs/bf. That weight estimate sounds feasible, but I don't have a scale to check the lumber I already have at home.

That works out to a shipping rate of $4.00 a bf. It looked like rates to other parts of the country were running as low as 1/4 that rate so an even better deal for you west coasters. Just thought I'd share my findings so that some people could check my logic and others could benefit from my legwork.


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

great info on the shipping Mojo. We are going to put things into play on Monday with a 6-8 week delivery time. Deni is putting together a great load for us. 
To all interested I think it might be best to split orders of more than 20 ft into a couple of smaller shipments. I have found that some of the UPS drivers don't eat their Wheaties every day and tend to bang up heavy loads. Stand by for more info and some impressive lumber.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.exotichardwoods-eurasia.com/rosewoodindonesian.htm Link to spec's on Dalbergia Latifolia , including *green and dry weights per **cubic foot.* The cubic foot is "roughly" 12 board feet depending on who you listen to.: )


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Based on that information it looks like about 15 bdft will make the UPS max. That's not too shabby.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Any updates on the wood yet Bibb ??? When is it coming in, or is it all ready in ? If so, what's our next step ?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

count me in on some of that sweet stuff.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll take 20bf at least.


----------



## Sef (May 28, 2008)

I'm in for 5 or 10bf.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in for 10 bf. I live just south of Denver. Could I swing up and pick it up to save a little $$ and expedite? Please let me know.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't wait…I already have plans for my 75bf. Depending on shipping cost, I "MAY" drive up and get it. My wife has family living in Fort Collins and has been wanting to go for a visit.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wondering if you have any info on the thickness of the material. is it 4/4 or 8/4 or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

To all who have been patiently waiting for more info about the Rosewood.
Well… we have put things in motion. Rosewood (AKA Deni) is currently cutting the last 200 bdft of the order and is taking it to town for drying in the kiln. He said that it will take about 30 days to complete the drying cycle then he will transport it to Jakarta Port. I have a shipper lined up to walk it through customs and shipping. Three weeks on the ocean to LA then another 10 days or so to truck it to Denver. Deni has been posting pictures of the load that he is putting together for us. If you haven't already done so check it out at http://picasaweb.google.com/deniirawan66
I have requested a variety of flat sawn, quarter and rift cut, 4/4 or better thickness (MMH), as wide as we can get in random lengths and even some pen blanks and Deni is doing his best to fulfill the request. I am going to keep the instrument grade quarter sawn for at least six months so it can season properly before I cut backs, sides, fingerboards and bridge blanks but you know they will be worth the wait.
I am going to post this in a couple of places on our LJ web for maximum coverage. I will honor the $9.00 bdft to LJs as I promised before for the flat sawn; but at that price I will net about zero. Well maybe I'll get a few pieces of really nice Rosewood out of the deal!!
Stay tuned for more info. Feel free to PM me with questions and orders. I am keeping a spreadsheet of everybody that has places a request.
Cheers
Bibb


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update bibb, I can not wait to get my hands (and tools) on mine.


----------

